
Wherein no good deed goes unpunished - jordigh
https://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/log/2018/03/10.html
======
downrightmike
links only to imgur, zero article, justa testicle in an egg cup for breakfast.

~~~
jordigh
Sigh, right. I forgot. jwz checks your referrer and redirects you if you come
from HN.

